# دروس تقوية لتعليم روبوتات الليغو... مجانا



## technosmart (24 مايو 2011)

اعلان هام​الى كل مهتم بعالم روبوتات الليغو، ويحب ان يستزيد في معرفته في هذا المجال بالطرق العلمية والعملية، سوف تعقد دروس تقوية مجانا عبر موقع مدرسة الأنظمة الذكية، يقدمها المهندس محمد هياجنه من الاردن فلا تضيعوا الفرصة واخبروا من تحبون. لاكمال اجرائات التسجيل .. الرجاء تحميل طلب التسجيل وتعبئته وارساله عبر ايميل المهندس.

لمزيد من المعلومات حول اوقات الدروس وكيفيتها ولتحميل طلب التسجيل، زوروا موقع النادي 
*http://freemulti.blogspot.com ​*


----------



## technosmart (27 مايو 2011)

لو كانت الدروس غير مجانية، لكانت التعليقات لا تحصى


----------



## الياس عبد النور (27 مايو 2011)

اخي تم ارسال طلب المشاركة لكم ولعل هذا ما منع الاخوة من الرد 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fghanem (27 مايو 2011)

شكرا هذي مبادره لطيفة منك
وجزاك الف الف خير.


----------

